# BRIDGE BUNNIES 2007 (CLOSED)



## Pipp (Jan 1, 2007)

[align=center]*THANK YOU TO BUNNYMOMMY FOR PROVIDING THIS ORIGINAL POST:* 

(It says it all) 

:rainbow:

Losing a bun is a terrible thing. Thefeeling of loss can be so overwhelming that we sometimes think that wecan't bear it, as if we've lost one of our own dear children. 

There is a way though that we can keep them alive in our hearts andmemories, secure in the thought that we will see them again oneday. 

If you've lost a bun, post their name here at the*RAINBOWBRIDGE*.You can list their date of birth, date of passing, a photo, an anecdoteof your time together, anything that will preserve them in all of ourmemories. 

Our love and sympathy to you until you meet again at The Bridge.


*AT RAINBOW BRIDGE*


There is a bridge connecting Heaven and Earth.
It is called the Rainbow Bridge because of its many colors.
Just this side of the Rainbow Bridge, there is a land of meadows,
hills and valleys with lush green grass.

When a beloved pet dies, the pet goes to this place.
There is always food and water and warm Spring weather.
Those old and frail animals are young again.
Those who have been maimed are made whole again.
They play all day with each other.

Some of them here by the Bridge are different.
These pets were beaten, starved, tortured, and unloved.
They watch wistfully as their friends leave one by one,
to cross the bridge with their special person.
For them there is no one, no special one.
Their time on earth did not give them one.

But one day, as they run and play,
they notice someone standing by the road to the bridge.
This person wistfully watches the reunions of friends,
for during life, this person had no pet.
This person was beaten, starved, tortured, and unloved.

Standing there alone, one of the unloved pets approaches,
curious as to why this one is alone.
And as the unloved pet and the unloved person get nearer to each other,
a miracle occurs, for these are the ones who were meant to be together,
the special person and the beloved pet who never had the chance to meet while on Earth.
Finally, now, at the edge of the Rainbow Bridge, their souls meet,
the pain and the sorrow disappears, and two friends are together.

They cross the Rainbow Bridge together, never again to be separated.

_Author - Unknown_

_Last edited on Thu May 20th, 2004 07:47 pm by*BunnyMommy*_[/align]




[align=center](If you're looking for an older post, please try Rainbow Bridge, 2006 at this link: [/align]


[align=center]http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11726&amp;forum_id=1)[/align]


----------



## Pipp (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks to SnuggysMom for this video: 

http://www.indigo.org/rainbowbridge_ver2.html

And here's a few heart-tugging images from the previous thread... :rip:


----------



## melanie (Jan 10, 2007)

I lost my beautiful baby Jack today, he was only16 weeks old and he died in the car with me desperate to get him to thevets. Sadly he wasn't strong enough to last that long and died on the way. He went down hill so fast in a matter of hours. My only comfort is that I talked to him the whole journey so my voice was hopefully some comfort to him. Run free Jack, you were only with us a short time but you had a big personality and will be missed.


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 10, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your loss , its never easyto loose something you love, especially when there so young, hope yourdoing ok, my thoughts are with you.
ink iris:Lara and Bangbang


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 10, 2007)

Very big hugs for you. I will light a candle forthis little one.


----------



## mummybunny (Jan 10, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss - binkie free at Rainbow Bridge little Jack.

many many hugs and best wishes

mummybunny xx take care


----------



## ani-lover (Jan 11, 2007)

I lost Domino on January 9th, 2007. He was 15years old and had died of liver cancer. He rested in one of his favorte places waiting for his time all warm and cozy wrapped in a blanket.This place was a small doll playpen of mine, he used to love riding in the doll strollers too. he started to stop eating and sunday night he was getting worse. The next morning he sat in the corner of his hutch not moving well. I brought him inside and he sat in his carrier,another one of his favorite places, untill i came home from school andi put him in the playpen. He hardly had any strength and i tried togive him water every little while to keep him hydrated but, it was hardto since he wouldnt drink on his own. I went to bed at 12:30am and got up around 6:30 am(sunday night to mondaymorning) and he had passed on. i was quite upset but i hadalso buried him in one of his favorite flower gardens wher he liked torest in the summer.

Domino 
June 20th 1990 approx. - January 9th 2007
my best friend, free to hop in the valleys over the rainbow bridge.

~ani-lover~


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 11, 2007)

Wow - 15 years is OLD for a rabbit. It sounds like he had a good life with you - and he was allowed to cross the bridge while in one of his favorite places. I'm so sorry for you - but I'm happy for him that he can binky free of pain now.

Peg*

ani-lover wrote: *


> I lost Domino on January 9th, 2007. He was 15 years old


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 11, 2007)

:sad:I am so sorry. :rainbow:I will light a candle for this dear one. :bunnyangel:Binky free:bigtears:


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 13, 2007)

Very sorry to hear about Domino passing, he was such a handsome gentleman.
My thoughts are with you urplepansy:
Lara and Bangbang


----------



## melanie (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks to you all for your kind thoughts. Herbie and Mali are now under almost constant surveillance because I am paranoid that something will happen to them. In fact they are getting a bit of a complex about being watched as they have now learned to play hide and seek! Who ever said Rabbits weren't intelligent creatures obviously never owned one!!!


----------



## naturestee (Jan 20, 2007)

Now that we've opened a whole new forum for The Rainbow Bridge, we've decided to allow individual posts instead of one long thread. Therefore Bridge Bunnies 2007 is now closed. Thank you for understanding.
*
This thread is now closed.*


----------

